# CALCIUM WARNING



## $ERIC$ (Aug 5, 2001)

Hi everyone, I started taking the calcium supplement a month or two ago, and then stopped. Recently began taking it again the last 2 weeks, it has helped with my D. Last night, (11/08/01) I went to bed, and about 15-20 min. later I developed a VERY sharp pain in my left kidney. I was up for 2 1/2 hours in SEVERE PAIN. my wife called me at home this morning, and told me it was probably a kidney stone or a mineral deposit. It was VERY VERY painful, and I don't know how I finally got to sleep. I get up for work at 3am, so I had to call in sick. The calcium can build up in your system, and forms into CALCIUM PHOSPHATE or CALCIUM OXALATE. I know I tend to ramble on about things, so I will keep this short... JUST WATCH THE CALCIUM INTAKE!!!


----------



## pac (Sep 5, 2001)

Eric,I am so glad you posted that.....That is exactly what happened to me - calcium stones when I was taking calcium!!!But there is a certain kind of calcium that is ok- and can actually help with calcium oxolate stones. I think I know what it is but don't want to post it now since I am not sure. I am going to my specialist in Dec. (urologist)- who is considered one of the best in the country - he is with a big university hospital here in Phila. I will find out more then and post. In the meantime, you can find on the internet a list of foods that are high in calcium oxalate so you can eliminate them from your diet - not to mention drinking alot of water.Also- it is good to get a 24hr urine test done...it can tell more of what is going in on your system and why you are getting stones.Hope you feel better!!!Patty


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

I was also told by my urologist not to take high doses of calcium. If you have ever passed a kidney stone watch your calcium intake. Mine were calcium oxalate stones.


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I have been taking Caltrate twice a day for almost a year with no problems. In fact, I feel better than I have in years. I mentioned my usage to my GI doctor and he said that there was no problem with me taking it at all and that there wasn't any connection to Calcium pills. I appreciate you sharing your experiences, but I will continue to take Calcium since it has made such a difference in my life.Kim


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In some cases it is low calcium intake that causes kidney stones. Oxalate consumption, paricularly when unbalanced is quite often a problem. Calcium metabolism and the formation of stones is fairly complicated and not always intuitively obvious. Some people have problems with calcium metabolism which may make them more prone to stones than other people.That being said.The USRDA MAXIMUM for calcium is 2000 mgs a day from all sources.The USRDA minimums are in the 1000-1300 mgs a day range depending on your situation (like nursing and pregnant woman need more than when you aren't) http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/kidney/pub...onadul.htm#howa Is a good site for information on kidney stones, K.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have read that since the mid nineties it has been found that calcium actually helps to soak up the oxilates and thus helping to prevent kidney stones. It is the oxilates that form the stones and not the calcium. Of course as K said we are all not the same and we may not absorb the calcium in the same way.Linda


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This FAQ forum posting may be helpful to some people: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic&f=6&t=000012


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2001)

My doc says if U take A ton of calcuim, drink lots of water to prevent kidney stones.You need lots of water anyway!


----------

